# MP ERD Active Shooter Training



## medaid (29 Sep 2010)

If you've got info with regards to this course, and would not mind sharing it I would appreciate it greatly. 

I've been looking into the development into the ERD capability and the active shooter training, but have come up almost empty so far. If you'd like to take it to PM's that would work too. Just trying to see if what we're doing, or going to be doing is in line with what everyone else is doing. Best Practices etc etc.


----------

